# Foster Farms--Cockroaches AND Antioboitic Resistant Salmonella



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Foster Farms--Cockroaches AND Antioboitic Resistant Salmonella



> In addition to being used as a source of eggs, a lot of Americans eat chickens. For many that means purchasing chicken at a local grocer rather than raising their own. Because of this, those consumers are dependent upon the supposed following of rules and regulations set forth by the USDA. While the USDA eye is watchful, it may not be watchful enough, considering that Foster Farms had been found to have...


Read more about this article here...


----------

